# My Kubota b2410



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

This little machine had a hard life before I got my grubby mitts on it, pushing snow and salt spreading, so it had a fair bit of rust underneath.
I have got on top of the rot, with just a couple of brake rods to fabricate as the adjusting threads are locked solid.
There are 500 hours on it,I changed out all fluids, and generally gave it some well deserved tlc.
In its new life it runs a bearcat chipper, flail mower, topping mower, rotavator and a back blade.
I'm intending to fabricate a log splitter to go on the 3point this winter too.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice machine, love the cab.


P.S. I enlarged the photo for you.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you Willy.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a very handy tractor, and cleaned up real nice. You are going to enjoy doing chores, especially with the cab!


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you Bill, I still have a little more to do, but it's work in progress, and I must confess to really enjoying working the little machine.
I have owned a Ferguson T20, and BMC mini tractor in the past, I do find the cab a big asset in avoiding dust, and obviously keeping dry and warm,it is fitted with a heater and fan.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Also like the cab,you got one hard work beast there...little TLC goes l o n g ways.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you Thomas, it is a useful little machine, I need to do something to improve stability on side slopes, the cab does not help in this regard but is an asset none the less.
Buying wheel weights is an expensive option, I will look into casting concrete with chicken mesh to reinforce, or good old tyre fill,which offers the best stability but can't be easily as easily removed as the weights.hmm.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

How much ballast weight do you think you need?


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm not really sure Thomas, but was considering half filling the rear tyres and seeing how that works, though I'm open to advice and have been watching threads on the subject.
I only had a tilt moment once, but it was a surprise to me how easily things can go wrong.
The vast majority of my work is on relatively level ground, I just have a couple of slopes I have to mow which can only be accessed as a side slope, maybe I ought to just use a walk behind for that strip.


----------



## Diwali (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks like you have a really useful machine there and in good nick. Sensible size too. I love my Case but it's too big and cumbersome for quick jobs. 
Even though I'm in Wales (famous for hills and mountains) I don't have any significant slopes to worry about. Anglesey is relatively flat! 
Looking forward to seeing some more pics of your equipment


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

I shall get some posted up.


----------

